# Is the Aquis 43,5mm too big for me?



## br1mh (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello everyone.

I've been looking for a watch and I love the Oris Aquis Date 43,50mm (2017) in blue but I don´t know if its too big for me. Im very tall and my hands are XXL but my wrist is 6,8" (17cm). I think The new 39,50mm would be very small on my wrist. I need more opinions.

Thanks you!!


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks fine to me. Agree that the 39.5mm would be too small.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

It’s fine if you like your watches on the larger end of the spectrum. I don’t think anyone would see your watch and say “boy that’s big”. If there was a 41.5mm, I would suggest you try it, but I am guessing the 43 wears better than the 39 on you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## br1mh (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you!!


----------



## AdmiralMitov (Aug 28, 2017)

Seems fine to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

I think it's too big. All the larger watch does is accentuate the skinny wrist and no, it's doubtful the 39mm is too small for you.

My opinion, the question was asked and I'm offering a valid answer.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

It looks fine to me.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks ok for dive watches


----------



## br1mh (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you for your opinions. I will go for It!


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Check yourself out in a full-length mirror. Preferably in the store, fully dressed and with the watch on your wrist. Stand back, relax, cross your arms. 
Don't concern yourself so much with the size of your wrist. 43.5mm on a 6.8 inch wrist is slightly at the upper end, but by no means too large for you, especially given your height ('very tall'). The good thing about the Aquis is that the curved lugs appear to hug the curvature of your wrist quite nicely. 
Basically, I say go for it. 
My wrists are 6.5 inches, I'm five-ten and a half, Jagger-thin and I own a 42mm Omega Planet Ocean, among a bunch of other watches, including a 40mm Diver Sixty-Five.
Oh, and I sold Oris, plus 21 other brands for over ten years at a wristwatch boutique. Saw a lot of wrists.
But what do _I_ know?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I think it’s to big, it looks to wide (across) on your wrist. That’s why I got rid of mine


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

No. Remember that the Aquis is a chunky watch so it will tend to look a bit large on a comparatively slim wrist like yours.


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

43.5mm - Men's Aquis
39.5mm - Womans Aquis


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

JohnnyKarate said:


> 43.5mm - Men's Aquis
> 39.5mm - Womans Aquis


Call me a woman then. I have around the same wrist size and I wouldn't even try the 43.5 on. 39.5mm would look perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

JohnnyKarate said:


> 43.5mm - Men's Aquis
> 39.5mm - Womans Aquis


The 36.5 would be the Aquis intended for women.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

br1mh:
Too big for uou?
Only if YOU think so.
Don't ask pople who don't own a watch like
yours, if they think it's too big.

X TrainDriver Art


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Lots of arguments over this one, but I find the 43mm wears smaller than one would expect. Too me, the 39mm looks quite dainty in comparison. Go with the 43mm, dude!


----------



## br1mh (Jan 29, 2018)

hahaha thank you guys! I`ve ordered this morning and I have to say that in person it seems smaller than in photos.

Thanks
in person it seems smaller than in photosin person it seems smaller than in photos


----------



## AdmiralMitov (Aug 28, 2017)

You ordered which one?



br1mh said:


> hahaha thank you guys! I`ve ordered this morning and I have to say that in person it seems smaller than in photos.
> 
> Thanks
> in person it seems smaller than in photosin person it seems smaller than in photos


----------



## Peter78 (Aug 15, 2017)

Of course, this is subjective, but since the OP asked, I think that it looks a bit too big on the wrist pictured.


----------



## br1mh (Jan 29, 2018)

I`ve ordered the 43,50mm but finally with the black rubber strap because I have almost all my watches with armis.


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)

Now I know this for sure. If someone asks "is it too big, or is it too small?" then IT IS too big or too small. Nobody will ever ask that question if the watch has perfect size for him. To tell the truth I've never thought that the watch could be too big or too small, I even didn't know there was such a thing as SIZE in terms of watches... until I bought Oris Aquis. I've sold it after almost a year and bought Longines 39mm dive watch. Now I'm waiting for 39.5mm Aquis. And I'm completely sure it will fit me perfectly with my almost 7" wrist.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, it looks too big.

But you are the one looking at it every day so if you are happy when you see it and smile then it is perfect.


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

I tried one on yest and am now just looking around for best price. I have a 7 inch flattish wrist and it fit fine. Compared to a subC the lugs really reduce the watch in over all heft and they don’t feel much different in size. The big point of consideration with these types of watches is if you are planning on wearing it with smart or casual gear. I felt that even the subC felt out of place under a shirt cuff. On the other hand wear wither of these watches with short sleeves and try look and feel great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

It looks perfectly ok. I own the larger Aquis and have 18cm wrists. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

br1mh:
I'd go with it. Looks good on your wrist size.
Especially 2nd pic from bottom. 42 - 44mm is my sweet spot.
But own watches with larger cases. I have an 8 1/2" wrist so
I can getta way with bigger sized watches.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## aelb771 (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks really good, wear it in good health!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the 39.5 would fit better. But it's your choice

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## optoroboto (Sep 3, 2014)

I think it looks a tad big. But everyone has their own style. But def a head turner.


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

So i bit the bullet and took the Aquis challenge. I've an average 7 inch wrist and the 43.5 fits just fine. Really impressed with the quality too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

RBear said:


> So i bit the bullet and took the Aquis challenge. I've an average 7 inch wrist and the 43.5 fits just fine. Really impressed with the quality too.


Looks great! How do you like the bracelet?


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Looks great! How do you like the bracelet?


Bracelet is excellent. Hard to believe how neat the whole thing feels for the size of it. Also the integrated lugs add some real character and really help to balance the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tumbler (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

Even seems to (sorta) work under a cuff! Certainly no worse than a SubC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

